# Smoke Hollow 30" annihilating woodchips, advice please =(



## woodchips (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, just got the 30" smoke hollow smoker from gander mountain.  Everything seemed in order but upon seasoning it I noticed it just tears through woodchips.  The chip tray seems to have a really hot spot right in the middle that kills the chips and creates white smoke.  This all occurs on the lowest temp as well(worse on high obviously).  I was hoping ot use it for the first time this weekend but I don't want to ruin my food/have to replace woodchips every 15 minutes.  Anyone have any advice on a quick fix?  I have tried wrapping the chips in foil and poking some holes in the top but all this did was slow the process slightly.  I guess I could just put all the chips to the cooler side but I'm afraid eventually they too will meet the same fate.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 15, 2011)

I made a quick trip to the handy dandy search tool up top!!

 Found a few smoke hollow posts...

  Happy reading!!

   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Smoke+Hollow+mods  

  Craig


----------



## woodchips (Jun 15, 2011)

I appreciate the help although I didnt really see a post that resolved my question.  Most people seem to be having a problem with temps staying down, I don't have that problem.  None of the mods listed seemed to address the issue.


----------



## krivera1 (Jun 16, 2011)

You could buy a bag of chunk wood... put a couple of large chunks in the "hot spot", then dump chips over the rest to fill the box.  That should keep you smoking for a while...

I usually do with with hickory or oak chunks, then use fruit wood chips around them (apple, cherry, etc.)...

A couple of other thoughts...  you could try a heat diffuser under the wood chip pan (they sell them at kitchen stores - usually used on gas stoves).  That might help distribute the heat... You could also look at a different chip box - maybe a Landmann cast iron chip box.  You can buy them from Landmann for about $20-$30...

Good luck!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2011)

Find a cast iron pan and use it rather than the cheapie pan they give you

Try using chunks rather than chips

Todd


----------



## woodchips (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll grab some chunks and give it a shot.

If that doesn't work....After reading a bit it seems I could scratch the tray all together and maybe put some chunks/chips in a tin can and place it down by the fire.  This way I could adjust the distance accordingly. 

Thanks again


----------



## woodchips (Jun 20, 2011)

Figured I reply back in case anyone else is has an issue with this smoker in the future.  What I ended up doing was using chunks, however, the water bowl hangs down so close to the chip tray that I had to push the water bowl back against the back of the smoker and only put chunks in the very front of the tray(the cooler part).  This seemed to work pretty well and kept me with constant smoke for a few hours at a time. 

For its maiden voyage we made some awesome ribs, chicken, and a round roast I threw in there as well.  All the food came out great.  Thanks to all who attempted to help me out.  I'm def addicted to this now so I'll make sure and get you guys some of those Q-view shots everyone seems to love.  Thanks again.


----------



## danelmore (Jul 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Well now you know what to do woodchips, so the next time this question is asked you will have the answer for them.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 4, 2011)

Woodchips,

Thanks for the follow up to your post!

Todd


----------

